# 4K HDR TV 49"/55" under the budget of 1.5 L



## Vicious (Jan 11, 2017)

1. Budget?
1.5L


2. Display type and size?
4K HDR LED 49"/55"


3. Primary use of TV/monitor?
Everyday Primary TV over HD set-top box, Smart TV, Bluray playback over 4K player and future proofing in budget.


4. Ports Required?
Regular i.e. 3/4 4K60 ready HDMI. HEVC support.


5. Preferred choice of brand?
Samsung/Sony/LG (2016 Series)


6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Samsung KS7000, Sony X830D/850D, LG UH850T


7. Any other info that you want to share.
I shall be making the purchase in a week in Patna(Bihar)

Locally checked some TV prices with the showrooms:

49" versions are available at:-
Samsung 49KS7000 - 1.5L with Samsung Soundbar free.
LG 49UH850T - 1.1L with Free Soundbar/Home Theatre
Sony 49x830D - 1.2L, No Extras

55" versions:-
LG 55UH850T - 1.56L
Sony 55X850D - 1.6L

Viewing Distance is about 10 feets but that's the max budget for me so i can't opt for a bigger size.
Ideally TV lasts for around 10+ years so I am primarily confused between opting for a 49" Samsung with rave reviews or settle for a bigger but inferior 55" Sony/LG.

Welcoming your thoughts and inputs gladly. Help me out!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2017)

Sony Bravia KD-55X9300C IN5 139.7 cm (55 inches) 4K Ultra HD 3D LED TV (Black) -2,55,300.

Link:Sony Bravia KD-55X9300C IN5 139.7 cm 4K Ultra HD 3D: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sony Bravia KD-55X9300C IN5 139.7 cm (55 inches) 4K Ultra HD 3D LED TV (Black) -2,55,300.
> 
> Link:Sony Bravia KD-55X9300C IN5 139.7 cm 4K Ultra HD 3D: Amazon.in: Electronic



You do realize that increasing budget from 1.5L to 2.5L is not the same as increasing it from 1.5k to 2.5k?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2017)

Get Samsung 49KS7000 without any second thoughts It supports HDR format even though currently there are very less HDR content but that will change in feature.

I would say Samsung is always 2 generation ahead than other T.V manufacturers.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You do realize that increasing budget from 1.5L to 2.5L is not the same as increasing it from 1.5k to 2.5k?



Haha! Some times I feel that this bs guy is drunk and surfing the forum.


----------



## hawx (Jan 12, 2017)

Vicious said:


> 1. Budget?
> 1.5L
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Sony X850D. Supports HDR and can upscale content to 4K. Been using it with Tata sky HD box and quality of the upscaling is nice. Plus you can tweak lot of picture settings as per your choice. I would recommend it.

Regards,
hawx


----------

